# Woman arrested in dumping of 7 newborn puppies into Coachella dumpster



## The Purge (Apr 23, 2019)

She had 30 dogs in her home....It is a shame when someone tries to help animals simply gets OVERWHELMED by the task and instead of doing the right thing....DOESNT.... I truly feel sorry for her but she should no longer be able to have more than 1 pet...IMHO of course.

Culwell is facing up to seven counts of felony animal cruelty, officials said. Her home contained roughly 30 dogs that needed to be impounded to make sure they were properly fed and cared for at a shelter in Thousand Palms, according to John Welsh of Riverside County Department of Animal Services.

The woman was seen stepping out of a white Jeep, peering into a dumpster used for recyclables, then dropping the bag filled with the puppies into a pile of trash behind Napa Auto Parts in Coachella Thursday before driving away.

A man who rummaged through the dumpster shortly afterward spotted the bag and took it to the store, an act officials say saved the puppies lives.

(Excerpt) Read more at abc7.com ...


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 23, 2019)

Wasteful.



 
Meanwhile...in North Korea.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 23, 2019)

The Purge said:


> She had 30 dogs in her home....It is a shame when someone tries to help animals simply gets OVERWHELMED by the task and instead of doing the right thing....DOESNT.... I truly feel sorry for her but she should no longer be able to have more than 1 pet...IMHO of course.
> 
> Culwell is facing up to seven counts of felony animal cruelty, officials said. Her home contained roughly 30 dogs that needed to be impounded to make sure they were properly fed and cared for at a shelter in Thousand Palms, according to John Welsh of Riverside County Department of Animal Services.
> 
> ...



Sadly this is not that rare.  I've seen puppies left at another dumpster.  I also watched a car drive up my street, stop at a random point near my house, the driver say something about "here's some water" and then turn around and drive away.  Five minutes later a pure-white cat came to my porch, scared and confused.  I took care of her for a few days until I could box her up to take to our local no-kill shelter where they are really good about finding homes for pets.  I volunteer for that shelter and have taken several animals there.

In fact one winter day I stopped on the highway for something sitting in the middle of the road which turned out to be a chihuahua, freezing in a huddled ball.  A FedEx driver stopped too and she contributed a dog cookie and I was able to coax it into my car.  Took that pup down to the shelter where they took his picture and put it on their Facebook page.  By the time I got home that same day there was _already_ a message on my home phone from the dog's owner.  Turned out he lived some twenty miles away -- it's a mystery how he got so far afield but we got that li'l dog reunited within a few hours.

But people who leave a little animal at a dumpster, or by the side of a road (found another pup there too) should be taken out and shot.


----------



## The Purge (Apr 23, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Wasteful.
> 
> View attachment 257441
> Meanwhile...in North Korea.


Isnt that N. Koreas problem...or S..korea who are much richer to take care of their own kind of people?...... seeing you post this makes me believe that you feel we should have NO BORDERS and take care of the whole world...... We take care of what goes on here NOT what happens elsewhere.....  next time you see a homeless person hand them.a $20 bill to cleanse your soul!


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 23, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Wasteful.
> ...


My point is dogs are a serious source of protein in East Asia. There should be a market for them. People are starving.


----------



## The Purge (Apr 23, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Then perhaps the govt should neuter all their women for 20 years to cut down on their population.
..and go vegan.....lots of land to grow edibles.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 23, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


Or farm dogs. Possibilities. Either way...that's food goin to waste IMO.


----------



## Sunni Man (Apr 23, 2019)

If the same woman would have had 7 abortions over the years.

The liberals would have had a parade and awarded her a medal.  ...


----------



## The Purge (Apr 23, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...


Fortunately we have ethics about a PET that is foreign to Asia....They should farm RATS....most are destructive to crops, will eat just about anything digestible can be fed any kind of food scraps....here in NYC they grow bigger than cats and have more MEAT per pound. And their reproductive cycle is amazing as is their growth rate.

A nice pair of RAT SKINNED BOOTS would also be warmer than dog in the winter...lol


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 23, 2019)

Meat is meat


The Purge said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


----------



## mdk (Apr 23, 2019)

I hope they throw that heifer into a dumpster.


----------



## The Purge (Apr 23, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> Meat is meat
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> ...


Dogs and cats have helped humans for centuries....ever get a thank you from a RAT?


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Apr 23, 2019)

The Purge said:


> Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> 
> 
> > Meat is meat
> ...



If you're gettin 'Thank yous' from cats and dogs you better seek help.

As for rats...


----------



## The Purge (Apr 23, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



YES, LOTS OF THANK YOUS!!!!


----------



## Pogo (Apr 23, 2019)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > Tijn Von Ingersleben said:
> ...



Actually if you don't know what that is, you're the klown that needs help, Chuckles.

By the way Brainiac ----- check what forum we're in, asshole.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 22, 2021)

Tijn Von Ingersleben said:


> My point is dogs are a serious source of protein in East Asia. There should be a market for them. People are starving.


The people should leave the dogs alone and eat one another.
I once had a chubby Mexican woman stop me and ask for money. Her children were starving.  I told her to take the smallest and weakest of her children and feed it to the stronger children.  If they were still hungry take the next smallest and weakest.  Continue feeding her children the weak siblings until she had the maximum number of children she could support without using one child to feed the rest.


----------

